# portable router dc?



## redline9k (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a DW 616 fixed base router that I like to use for edge treatments, etc, but the dust it spews makes me only use it when i can go outside.

I am thinking about either getting a DC base for the router, or giving up on the 616 and getting a new router that has DC included. 

which way would you go?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

rockler has this that you might be able to use for your Router.... 

Hope this helps!

Fabian


----------

